# ice sled



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

I have heard of ice fishing sleds being pulled across the ice on skis set-ups that transport the sled 12-18 inches above the ice. The sled can be lifted off to load separately into vehicle. Does anybody have any pics or better yet plans. Thanks


----------



## bfaili01 (Apr 6, 2010)

This I would like to see wont be long and im gona give the tig welder and some aluminum a try


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Missed out on a nice dogsled on craigslist for 75 bucks a couple of weeks ago. If you guys figure something out that does'nt cost a fortune post it up. Been trying to figure something out to save the shanty.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

One thing that worked pretty well for me was 2x10's on end with three 2x8's screwed and glued for crossnembers. It actually held up quite well. Just not made for cracks or bridges.

I'm working on something now, got some snowmobile skis and an alum frame for a decoy cart I made. Looking to convert it into an ice trailer.

The way I see it, if you want to haul balls on the sled you either have to have metal skis on the ice or have everything packed onto the machine


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

jrsoup said:


> Missed out on a nice dogsled on craigslist for 75 bucks a couple of weeks ago. If you guys figure something out that does'nt cost a fortune post it up. Been trying to figure something out to save the shanty.


Soup I have some thing like this... mine is made of wood and conduit runners... for pulling by hand... it may not hold up for the bay use... but you can either buy one or have one made...

mine

















store bought
http://www.icetechfishing.com/products_sled.html

I'm sure if you fine some good welder and some thick wall conduit you can make the same as the store bought on...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

What about making something like so and remove the stand for setting it down on and put skis were the wheels go. Soroc sleds except round tube to make thing out of them like you are thinking just a suggestion to try. Not saying to buy but to design a model that will work for you and build it. See link of what there garden cart looks like. Maybe design something like it for a shappell clam or even otter. Like take wheels off and add skis to the garden cart type thing at link. then just make a way to remove shanty from it like hair pins or cotter pins etc you just pull out. like on a stud. that the sled drop on too. 

http://shop.sportssled.com/UTILITY-GARDEN-CART-UTLCART2001.htm


----------



## LakevilleLaker (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120812&page=17

scroll to the bottom. I'm making the same setup using 1" PVC and PVC T- Couplers screwed to skis and to the side of the shanty.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

looks like the one with the tee's screwed to the skis will not flex or follow the contour of the ground. they need to pivit on a axis and you will need like a spring or schock in the back to push the front up. so it will not dig in to a snow bank when pulling it over it. cause if pulling it with a snowmobile you could snap the ski off.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

LakevilleLaker said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120812&page=17
> 
> scroll to the bottom. I'm making the same setup using 1" PVC and PVC T- Couplers screwed to skis and to the side of the shanty.


My buddy maid some thing like that and the cross country/ down hill ski's folded like a piece of paper and he was pulling it by hand.... It was on a heavy snow covered lake with lots of slush...

If your going to ad any kind of ski's to some thing like that I would suggest an old set water ski's.... heavier duty and made thicker and out of wood


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

built this last year. Down hill skis is the better way to go, broke crosscountry skis second time out. Still need to add a spear holder!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

northlyon i am assumeing it is pulled by snowmobile or is it pulled by hand. if it was me i would try to make some skis. out of steel take a vice and a steel plate strip about the size of a ski and just bend the end like a ski wile clamped in the vice. got to use the vice to hold it and do the same as a big pan break we have a vice but it is a wood working vice don't want to even try it here. lol's. bet you would not have a problem with them wareing out or breaking either. just a thought on the hole ski thing.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Swaprat, I pull it by hand. If I did pull it with a machine there would be steal for sure! Picked these up at a garage sale for 4 bucks, when its time to upgrade I'll check out steal. Depends on weight, I'm not getting any younger!!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hhsinc (Oct 26, 2011)

1st Post. Here is my sled. Built on snow skis. Hand pulled and have pulled behind snow machines. Top folds down to store and unfolds to haul your gear when fishing. Buckets, heaters, augers etc. Top comes off to reveal tip-ups and accessories.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

northlyon said:


> Swaprat, I pull it by hand. If I did pull it with a machine there would be steal for sure! Picked these up at a garage sale for 4 bucks, when its time to upgrade I'll check out steal. Depends on weight, I'm not getting any younger!!
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
i hear ya on the seel for sure behind a machine why would you pull the sled made of heavy wood on something so narrow? just a tip i ended out with a soroc sled made in michigan. they are light and wide and dont sink deep into the snow. reason i say this is it's like your making work for your self. we use to have a snowmobile and in order to take it up to alaska and canada. way up you need a wider track then what we had. so it does not fall to the bottom of deep soft packed snow. like how a skier would say fresh power lol's.

any ways i ratchet strap my shanty to the soroc top of it so the soroc sled is the wide track good in snow drifts and work awesome on ice. hope you get what i am saying i will take a picture later. could make a mount system for the tubs on top of the shanty on top of the soroc. that was a great idea the bins if you ask me. thinking of adding some to mine. any sled will do like jet sleds etc i got a flat one all the way around so it sits on the edge of the sled. then ratchet straps hold it down. tell me what you think of the idea mite help you stay mobile and get there quicker and easier. just a suggestion if any thing.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

swaprat said:


> i hear ya on the seel for sure behind a machine why would you pull the sled made of heavy wood on something so narrow? just a tip i ended out with a soroc sled made in michigan. they are light and wide and dont sink deep into the snow. reason i say this is it's like your making work for your self. we use to have a snowmobile and in order to take it up to alaska and canada. way up you need a wider track then what we had. so it does not fall to the bottom of deep soft packed snow. like how a skier would say fresh power lol's.
> 
> any ways i ratchet strap my shanty to the soroc top of it so the soroc sled is the wide track good in snow drifts and work awesome on ice. hope you get what i am saying i will take a picture later. could make a mount system for the tubs on top of the shanty on top of the soroc. that was a great idea the bins if you ask me. thinking of adding some to mine. any sled will do like jet sleds etc i got a flat one all the way around so it sits on the edge of the sled. then ratchet straps hold it down. tell me what you think of the idea mite help you stay mobile and get there quicker and easier. just a suggestion if any thing.


It's really not that heavy, take off the shanty and I can load it in the back of my Tahoe. As for the the narrow skis, think of friction. More surface area equals more friction . Only have to use two hands to pull it up hill or over a snow drift. And i usually don't move around to much, if i plan too I'll lighten the load and use one of the kids sleds.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

northlyon said:


> As for the the narrow skis, think of friction. More surface area equals more friction .


Your theory is flawed, if more surface area = more friction, then the ideal sled would be on the tips of nails...

Look at the pros, the downhill racers... Longer skis = Less friction and more speed! The key to the theory is spreading the weight over a larger area. The better and stronger you get the longer your skis can be. Women and children typically have much shorter skis than guys. 

As for cross country skis, not very good. They are built extremely light and only meant to be more or less powered by a human.

Down hill skis are meant to be powered by gravity, and handle the stress of 80+ mph with 200lbs+ doing stressful turns and such, built very strong, and if attached properly, only in the area where the bindings should go, they work very well and actually function as a leaf spring type of suspension, also nearly impossible to break. Attach the skis using counter sunk 3/8 "T" nuts from the bottom. Heat up the "T" nut so it sinks into the plastic bottom of the ski, as not to create drag. 

My first sled started with cross country skis, they were snapped that first day. Once I attached downhill skis it pulled/walked and towed/machine great! It was ugly but served a purpose. After ten years of use I took everything learned and built one right! It fits my folded clam like a glove.. It has a "boat" front to help plane out on top of bigger drifts...

Here are some pictures of my second version...










Home made brackets...










On nice days you can leave the shanty at home and just use the sled for a wind break....










Good luck!!!

<*)))>{


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Just finished this sled, today. Treated wood frame, threaded 1/2" pipe and floor nipples for mounting the skis. Auger mount on front, custom wood stops for my Clam 2000, so I can slide it in from the back and set it between the stops. One strap to stop it from bouncing, and the shantie is good to go. Added some 3" caster wheels on the top(in the back only), so I can flip it over, when empty, and move it around on concrete or asphalt. It has a handle on the front for pulling. I put screw eyes on the sides and in the front for strapping things secure. Screw hooks in the front for my Shappel Hitch (when I'm pulling it with the quad), or a rope for thinner ice (when I'm walking). There's a small screw eye at the rear where a caribiner can be attached (like a mini-hitch) to pull extra gear or another portable shantie (if necessary). Stringers are toe-nailed(with galvanized screws) and the corners have metal strapping on the bottom to strengthen against any possible bowing. Ski's have two coats of car wax. Come on ice, I need a test run!


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't say flawed, need to find a medium. Pulling a shanty, cabin or flip sucks. Put it on skis.. less area- easier pulling.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

But now ice skates... might be nice! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

northlyon said:


> I wouldn't say flawed, need to find a medium. Pulling a shanty, cabin or flip sucks. Put it on skis.. less area- easier pulling.


Sorry, flawed is a harsh word, You could be right, some good logic there as well...

I guess somewhere in the middle would be correct..

Or are we missing something about the length? Would two 12ft foot skis pull better than four 3ft skis?

Hmmm,,,now I'm thinking again..

Ice "blades" would be great, but only for ice, they would suck in the snow...

It would be good to have blades that you could attach skis to with pins!!

All I do know for sure is if you are walking, a foot of snow sucks, even for the Ice Scratcher...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

northlyon said:


> I wouldn't say flawed, need to find a medium. Pulling a shanty, cabin or flip sucks. Put it on skis.. less area- easier pulling.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
thats so right. there is just no medium that why i went with the soroc and a lighter shanty and lighter gear. so walking threw 1-2 foot of snow doesn't kill you. also the lighter side helps on the friction part. when the snows not deep.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

As far as length goes, I cut them so the sled would fit in my truck. Two 12' or 4 3' is still the same area touching the ground, but the 12' would be a pain to steer. Now if you fished a smaller inland lake that didn't get alot of wind and was heavily snow covered, wider would be better to stay on top of the snow. But again there is a medium, maybe the water ski suggestion could work here. And you don't have to apologize for the "flawed" remark, I should've elaborated more! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

OK. Let's talk a little physics. 8^) The wider skis work so that the sled doesn't sink into the snow - think the size of snowshoes relative to weight. The longer skis give better speed due to the effect of friction. Friction creates heat, minute heat even in cold weather. That heat slightly "melts" the snow - have you noted that slightly wet ice is slipperier than solid? That allows the following ski surface to glide easier in the same track.

Dave


----------



## Bucky411 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a Clam 6800 and my biggest problem was hauling the shanty and equipment across Houghton Lake without destroying everything. I ended up building a very sturdy sled out of some old snowmobile skis, a 4ft chunk of 2x10 and an adjustable bed frame. I was able to attach the each ski to the end of the 2x10 with screws. Then I drilled holes for the bed frame, the bed frame was then attached with removable pins so I could break the sled down. I put a metal bar on the front of the bed frame that is also held on with pins so I can remove. The shanty is attached to the rig by two ratchet straps, one going forward and back and the other side to side. I am able to put a 20 lb propane heater in the holes in the floor of the shanty and then strap all the rest down. When I first built this I had a four door Chevy Blazer and I could tear the whole thing down and fit the shanty and sled inside my vehicle. I&#8217;ve hauled this rig across Houghton Lake multiple times at speed above 60mph. Always has held up, I will try posting some pictures soon. But I found this to be the best sled I have built so far.


----------



## Bucky411 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is a Pic of my sled, had it for about 5 years so its a little rough. Have more pics if anyone is interested, also could explain a little better how it was built.


----------



## jfarrand (Dec 21, 2010)

Northlyon that sled looks really good. I just acquired a Otter II sled, I know that is not what you are looking for as the post suggests but it seem to be a good product. Bought off my good neighbor for ten bucks said his old lady was making him clean out the garage. I was happy to help out. But I hae already been brainstorming some ideas to try and ease the pulling a bit weather I get the hyfax or make something of my own I haven't decided yet.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

jfarrand said:


> Northlyon that sled looks really good. I just acquired a Otter II sled, I know that is not what you are looking for as the post suggests but it seem to be a good product. Bought off my good neighbor for ten bucks said his old lady was making him clean out the garage. I was happy to help out. But I hae already been brainstorming some ideas to try and ease the pulling a bit weather I get the hyfax or make something of my own I haven't decided yet.


Thanks! Thinking of getting an otter sled myself, for early and late ice.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a sled I made out of 3/4" conduit for the frame and runners and it has a wood box on top with a shelf underneath to put a cabin style shanty. Right now it just takes up space in my barn. If one of you guys would like it let me know, all ya gotta do is pick it up!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

hhsinc said:


> 1st Post. Here is my sled. Built on snow skis. Hand pulled and have pulled behind snow machines. Top folds down to store and unfolds to haul your gear when fishing. Buckets, heaters, augers etc. Top comes off to reveal tip-ups and accessories.



Welcome to the site and nice set up, although I'd get it lifted up a bit. With as little as 3-4" of snow you'll be plowing through rather than sliding over it.


----------



## bfaili01 (Apr 6, 2010)

here is what I ended up with hope she will do the trick. Dont be too harsh of a critic ive never been out on the big water ice fishing so I really have no idea what I will be getting into :lol: This will be hauling out my new shappell fx150.


----------

